# "As far as I'm concerned"



## Reverend Joe

Oi/Olá

Uma coisa...cómo se diz a expressão ou frase "As far as I'm concerned" em português?
Não tem nada a ver com "inquieto" nem "preocupado" mas se usa quando alguém quer ofrecer a sua opinião sobre algo, ou seja, é algo como "a meu ver, eu acho que".... 
Tanto quanto saiba, em espanhol diria algo como "por lo que a mí respecta".

Se alguém tiver qualquer ideia seria ótimo!

Muito obrigado.


----------



## coolbrowne

Olá *Reverend Joe*

É quase como espanhol (idioma não autorizado neste foro, sorry ):
Pelo que me diz respeito...​Também
Pela parte que me toca...
Pelo que me toca...​Note que, para uma frase específica, pode ser que outra expressão venha a ser mais apropriada.

Saudações


----------



## Reverend Joe

Oi coolbrowne,

Muito obrigado pela sua resposta!

" (idioma não autorizado neste foro, sorry )" 
Já tomei nota do conselho!  

Até logo...


----------



## Benvindo

Reverend Joe said:


> ...   quando alguém quer ofrecer a sua opinião sobre algo, ...



Oi Reverend Joe.

Também é bastante usado começar a frase com "na minha opinião" e "pessoalmente, acho que". Exemplos:

"Na minha opinião, é um exagero dizer que a atual crise econômica é pior do que a de 1929."

"Pessoalmente, acho que o homem não vai conseguir ir a Marte em menos de umas quatro ou cinco décadas."


----------



## Reverend Joe

Oi Benvindo,

Outra vez, muito obrigado pela sua ajuda...


----------



## Benvindo

Reverend Joe said:


> Oi Benvindo,
> 
> Outra vez, muito obrigado pela sua ajuda...




De nada e BEM-VINDO AO FÓRUM!


----------



## georgo

Na minha opinião a melhor tradução é "até onde eu sei".
Saudações!


----------



## englishmania

^Não me parece. Não me soa natural em português...


----------



## georgo

Pode não soar natural em português de Portugal. Aqui, no Brasil, soa até natural demais. Pode ser "até onde eu sei", "até onde eu saiba" ou, também, "que eu saiba". Muito comum em São Paulo.
Abraço!


----------



## englishmania

Deve ser isso então.


----------



## Audie

georgo said:


> Pode não soar natural em português de Portugal. Aqui, no Brasil, soa até natural demais. Pode ser "até onde eu sei", "até onde eu saiba" ou, também, "que eu saiba". Muito comum em São Paulo.
> Abraço!


Pode não ser bonito, pode ser criticado, mas é comum, sim. Confirmo.


----------



## Carfer

georgo said:


> Pode não soar natural em português de Portugal. Aqui, no Brasil, soa até natural demais. Pode ser "até onde eu sei", "até onde eu saiba" ou, também, "que eu saiba". Muito comum em São Paulo.
> Abraço!


 
É um facto que, ao contrário do Brasil, nós cá não usamos essa expressão. A mais próxima é _'Tanto quanto eu sei_,' ou então _'Que eu saiba,'_, mas não me parece que tenha aplicação neste caso, em que o grau de conhecimento não está em causa. Por mim, iria por _'Pelo que me toca'_, _'Pelo que me diz respeito',_ sem contestar, evidentemente, a adequação das outras sugestões ao contexto brasileiro_._


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> É um facto que, ao contrário do Brasil, nós cá não usamos essa expressão. A mais próxima é _'Tanto quanto eu sei_,' ou então _'Que eu saiba,'_, mas não me parece que tenha aplicação neste caso, em que o grau de conhecimento não está em causa. Por mim, iria por _'Pelo que me toca'_, _'Pelo que me diz respeito',_ sem contestar, evidentemente, a adequação das outras sugestões ao contexto brasileiro_._


Sim, claro, concordo com você. Eu me fixei na questão da existência da expressão brasileira e acabei por esquecer do resto. É muito comum as pessoas confundirem "_as far as I'm concerned_" com "_as far as I know_".


----------



## Istriano

Pela parte que me toca.
Por mim.


----------



## georgo

Audierunt said:


> Sim, claro, concordo com você. Eu me fixei na questão da existência da expressão brasileira e acabei por esquecer do resto. É muito comum as pessoas confundirem "_as far as I'm concerned_" com "_as far as I know_".



Na minha opinião, mesmo não aparecendo "know", declaradamente, no caso em questão, existe a ideia de conhecimento do fato em ambas situações (tanto em "As far as I'm concerned" quanto em "As far as I know"). A escolha, no caso, de "até onde eu sei" ou "pela parte que me toca", "No que a mim diz respeito", etc. dependerá do contexto, ou seja, daquilo que for mais adequado para a situação específica na tradução para o português e, também, dependerá para que português será traduzido (Brasil, Portugal, etc.). Fica meio difícil querer definir com exatidão a tradução certa de uma expressão idiomática que, aliás, está fora de contexto. Além disso, cada um terá sempre a sua opinião, baseada na sua própria experiência ou ponto de vista.
Por enquanto é só isso. 
Abraços


----------



## Audie

georgo said:


> Na minha opinião, mesmo não aparecendo "know", declaradamente, no caso em questão, existe a ideia de conhecimento do fato em ambas situações (tanto em "As far as I'm concerned" quanto em "As far as I know"). A escolha, no caso, de "até onde eu sei" ou "pela parte que me toca", "No que a mim diz respeito", etc. dependerá do contexto, ou seja, daquilo que for mais adequado para a situação específica na tradução para o português e, também, dependerá para que português será traduzido (Brasil, Portugal, etc.). Fica meio difícil querer definir com exatidão a tradução certa de uma expressão idiomática que, aliás, está fora de contexto. Além disso, cada um terá sempre a sua opinião, baseada na sua própria experiência ou ponto de vista.
> Por enquanto é só isso.
> Abraços


Sim, pode existir essa possibilidade, mas o comum, o sentido que geralmente se atribui a "_as far as I'm concerned_" é o da opinião. Por isso, sua afirmação, sem as ressalvas que você faz agora, soou meio taxativa no #7:


georgo said:


> Na minha opinião a melhor tradução é "até onde eu sei".
> Saudações!


----------



## Alentugano

Para mim, as traduções mais neutrais, digamos assim, são as que Coolbrowne já tinha indicado:

_Pelo que me diz respeito...
Pela parte que me toca...
Pelo que me toca..._


----------



## reka39

Does this sentece make sense in PT "Por muito que me diz respeito, podem fazer o que querem"? Thanks!!


----------



## Crockett

Quero apenas acrescentar que "as far as I'm concerned" tem um sentido um pouco diferente do que "as far as I know."  Pelo menos nos EUA, "as far as I'm concerned" pode ser um pouco sarcástico e até indiferente.  Por outro lado, "as far as I know" significa 'até onde eu saiba' mesmo.


----------



## ZeroTimesInfinity

reka39 said:


> Does this sentece make sense in PT "Por muito que me diz respeito, podem fazer o que querem"? Thanks!!


Não entendi o "muito". Aproveitando os posts de coolbrowne e de Istriano, aqui vão duas sugestões:

"No/pelo que me diz respeito, podem fazer o que querem".
"Por mim, podem fazer o que querem".
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Observação: Acho que há uma diferença entre dizer "podem fazer o que querem" e "podem fazer o que quiserem". Vou ilustrar isso por meio de exemplos:



			
				Primeiro exemplo said:
			
		

> Filhos: pai, queremos ir ao cinema hoje. Podemos?
> Pai: por mim, podem fazer o que querem.





			
				Segundo exemplo said:
			
		

> Filhos: pai, queremos ir ao cinema hoje. Podemos?
> Pia: sim.
> Filhos: e à festa na casa do Fulano de Tal?
> Pai: tudo bem.
> Filhos: e podemos chegar tarde em casa?
> Pai: podem fazer o que quiserem! Hoje estou de bom humor.


No primeiro exemplo, o pai autoriza os filhos apenas a _ir ao cinema_. No segundo, o pai os autoriza a fazer _qualquer coisa_ que possam querer.

Assim, na sua frase, você deve escolher a opção que estiver de acordo com o contexto (o que querem-->coisas previamente determinadas//o que quiserem-->qualquer coisa, inclusive o que não se mencionou na conversa).


----------



## Istriano

As for me = Quanto a mim
As far as I'm concerned = Por mim


----------



## coolbrowne

Returning to the actual question, and bearing in mind that "to make sense" is a very low standard, this would probably be understood:





reka39 said:


> Does this sente*n*ce make sense in PT "Por muito que me diz respeito, podem fazer o que querem"?...


However, the correct Portuguese form is

"*No* que me diz respeito, podem fazer o que *queiram*/*quiserem*".
The subjunctive is required and, in this phrase, it happens that the present (queiram) and the future (quiserem) are interchangeable; I believe that the future subjunctive would be more common _in Brazil_.

And, since there was quite a bit of confusion in preceding posts, "no que me diz respeito" _does_ correspond quite well to "as fas as I am concerned", which is *definitely not the same* as " as far as I know".

Regards


----------



## reka39

Does the same sentence introducted by "Pelo que me diz respeito" have a different meaning? Thanks!!


----------



## coolbrowne

No it doesn't:





reka39 said:


> Does the same sentence introducted by "Pelo que me diz respeito" have a different meaning?...


The expressions "*Pelo* que me diz respeito" and "*No* que me diz respeito" are entirely equivalent. Some Portuguese speakers may prefer one, other ones may prefer the other, and there are probably some that use one some times, and the other some other times.

Regards


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, o que mais usamos é como disse o Istriano: Por mim, podem fazer o que quiserem.


----------



## Joao Martins

Sou novo no fórum. Alguém pode resumir pra mim?As far as I know é a mesma coisa q as far as I'm concerned?


----------



## pfaa09

Joao Martins said:


> Sou novo no fórum. Alguém pode resumir pra mim?As far as I know é a mesma coisa q as far as I'm concerned?


São bastantes parecidos, mas há diferenças.
As far as I know = Tanto quanto sei... até onde sei... aquilo que eu sei.
As far as I'm conserned = No que diz respeito a mim... quanto a mim... na minha opinião.


----------



## Alentugano

Eu não recomendaria "No que diz respeito a mim" mas, sim, "no que me diz respeito"


----------



## Ari RT

Ao pé da letra: até o ponto em que minha pessoa esteja relacionada ao assunto.
Nós brasileiros usamos uma variedade de fórmulas para substituir essa.
- Se se trata de opinião: pelo que eu sei, não acho boa ideia; pessoalmente, opino que vá; minha (modesta) opinião é...
- Se se trata de informação ou conhecimento: pelas minhas contas, não dá tempo; até onde eu sei, continuam casados;
- Se se trata de poder discricionário: por mim pode fazer assim; até onde mando eu, não está autorizado; se depender de mim, pinte de azul.

Salvo engano meu, a frase em inglês nasceu para referir-se à última acepção, mas estendeu-se para as demais. Ainda que para as duas primeiras haja "as far as I know", "as far as I'm aware".


----------



## Riccardo?

"Pelo que me toca" não me soa nem um pouco natural neste contexto. 
Na minha opinião o melhor a se usar (no Brasil) seria "por mim" ou "no que me diz respeito"


----------



## Joao Martins

Riccardo? said:


> "Pelo que me toca" não me soa nem um pouco natural neste contexto.
> Na minha opinião o melhor a se usar (no Brasil) seria "por mim" ou "no que me diz respeito"


verdade.No Brasil nao se usa pelo que me toca


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, gente, de vez em quando a gente até que solta um ''pelo que me toca''...


----------



## Joao Martins

pfaa09 said:


> São bastantes parecidos, mas há diferenças.
> As far as I know = Tanto quanto sei... até onde sei... aquilo que eu sei.
> As far as I'm conserned = No que diz respeito a mim... quanto a mim... na minha opinião.


Obrigado.Então,as far as I know seia "até onde eu sei", no sentido de que a peessoa transmite a idéia de que existe a possibilidade dela estar errada.Correto? " as far as I'm concerned seria pra dar a opnião.Certo?


----------



## Carfer

Penso que há alguma margem de desentendimento, não muito grande, mas ainda assim sensível, entre os que acima demos opinião.
A minha interpretação de ambas as expressões é esta: o que têm em comum é servirem para fazer uma prevenção ou reserva em relação a uma afirmação, a uma opinião ou a uma linha de conduta que será explicitada a seguir. Mas têm diferença.
_'Tanto quanto sei'_ ou '_até onde sei_' na versão brasileira e o correlativo '_as far as I know_', significam, como diz, que a pessoa admite a possibilidade de a opinião que vai manifestar não ser exacta por ser limitado ou erróneo o conhecimento que tem dos factos em que a opinião se baseia. No fundo, equivale a dizer que a pessoa está convencida da verdade do que vai afirmar, mas dentro dos limites do conhecimento que tem. Se a verdade dos factos for outra, poderia ter outra opinião.
Em '_no/pelo/ que me diz respeito_', '_no que me toca_', etc. e o correspondente '_as far as I am concerned_', o que delimita o alcance do que vai dizer a seguir, não é já o conhecimento dos factos (pelo menos directamente), é a medida do interesse, do poder, ou do envolvimento da própria pessoa. É como se dissesse _'na medida do meu interesse',_ ou_ 'tanto quanto posso ser eu a decidir'_, ou _'na medida em que sou afectado ou envolvido_', etc. Neste caso, a pessoa compartilha com outros o interesse, o poder ou o envolvimento, e é essa partilha que traça os limites da sua opinião ou restringe a sua capacidade de agir ou propor uma linha de conduta. Com essas expressões deixa claro que essa limitação ou condicionamento existem. _'Concern_', como Reverend Joe começou logo por dizer, não tem nesta acepção que ver com '_preocupação'_ ou '_inquietude_', significa antes que uma coisa é importante para alguém ou que envolve directamente esse alguém.


----------



## Joao Martins

"as far as I know" é utilizado de modo sarcastico, assim como as far as I'm concerned, for all I know? Num site eu vi que até in my opnion (em poucos casos) pode ser usado com sarcasmo.

Desculpe,tentei encontrar 1 tópico apropriado pra perguntar isso,mas n achei."For your information" é uma coisa rude? E for your reference é uma maneira bem formal de dizer "just so you know"?


----------



## Lyzard

georgo said:


> Pode não soar natural em português de Portugal. Aqui, no Brasil, soa até natural demais. Pode ser "até onde eu sei", "até onde eu saiba" ou, também, "que eu saiba". Muito comum em São Paulo.
> Abraço!


De fato... aqui no Brasil seria assim mesmo em situação coloquial!


----------



## Akros

Eu prefiro: No que me diz respeito.


----------



## Nathan Machado

Eu usaria coloquialmente "até onde eu sei" ou "que eu saiba", mas creio que o formal seria "no que me diz respeito" ou talvez "no que se refere a mim".


----------

